# Renting in Nerja advice sought please



## tessscot (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi

I am studying Spanish in Malaga for 1 month but want to rent an apartment in Nerja. I have been to Nerja a couple of times and it feels like somewhere I would like to stay for 1 year..ish. I'm an early retiree living on a budget. I like to be able to get out and about and want to find some social activities. I do not drive.

There are so many properties for rent and while I know I must check these out myself, I would really appreciate anyone's thoughts on staying in one of the Urbanisations or staying centrally. I appreciate that there can be personal preference involved but I would really appreciate your views if you do or have lived in Nerja. I am a non driver.

My thoughts are:

Con to Central: Central might be lonelier and busy in the summer months
Pros to Central: things are close, very social places for coffees and meeting people, able to walk around easily.

Con to urbanisation apartment: maybe difficult to get home at night? might be more difficult to meet people
Pros to urbanisation apartment: might be a little community, use of pool, many seem to be within walking distance of town?

If you have any thoughts on specific urbanisations can you also share?

Many thanks 

Tess


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

tessscot said:


> Hi
> 
> I am studying Spanish in Malaga for 1 month but want to rent an apartment in Nerja. I have been to Nerja a couple of times and it feels like somewhere I would like to stay for 1 year..ish. I'm an early retiree living on a budget. I like to be able to get out and about and want to find some social activities. I do not drive.
> 
> ...


I think you have summed up the pros and cons very well, the only thing I would add is that apartments on urbanisations can also be noisy in the summer months when many of them are rented out to holidaymakers. Also, community pools in many cases are only available for use from June to October anyway.

As a non-driver (like me!) one urbanisation you might like to look at if you see any properties advertised for long term rent is Capistrano Village. As well as two nice outdoor pools there is also a smallish indoor heated one so good for winter use - and the big public sports centre with indoor pool is just a couple of minutes' walk away, as are a Supersol supermarket and a brand new Mercadona supermarket for shopping. The urb is also served by the local Nerja town bus service, at least during the day, but I don't think they run late into the evenings. Many of the apartments there have their own little gardens which is nicer than just a balcony. We stayed there several times for holidays before we moved over here, and always liked it.

As far as the town centre is concerned, it's certainly convenient but can also involve quite a lot of walking (much of it up and down hill, particularly to the bus station if you want to get around) as the town is pretty spread out. I'd recommend the area near to the Parador as being close to the centre but fairly quiet, there are some nice apartment buildings around there which have shared pools and lots have lovely sea views too.

Happy apartment hunting!


----------



## tessscot (Feb 9, 2014)

*thank you..*

Thanks Lynn, this is really helpful


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

De nada - you might like to have a look at the Nerja town bus service schedule so you could concentrate your search on the urbs which are served by it, which should make life as a non-driver easier:-

Bus (Urban) | Nerja Today


----------

